
You Can’t Multitask - arthurk
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/you-cant-multitask/
======
tetha
I find it interesting how some wise teacher told me to do one thing at a time
and to put all of my effort, all my focus and all my skill into this single
action, no matter how insignificant it might be and then my performance will
be great -- and now, this post says the same (in other words)

